# Moderate Sedation Codes



## haugen (May 26, 2010)

When coding procedures for the physician and the sedation time is less than 30 minutes is it ok to bill the 99144 or is this only for 30 minutes plus?


----------



## sbicknell (May 27, 2010)

That must be a really really quick procedure if there is less than 30 min of CS time. Are you counting all intraservice time?

Clock starts with the drug administration and ends when the physician is no longer face-to-face with the patient

_How is intraservice time defined for the reporting of Moderate (Conscious) Sedation? 
Intraservice time starts with the administration of the sedation agent(s), requires continuous face to face attendance, and ends at the conclusion of this personal contact by the physician. Assessment of the patient and recovery, once personal contact is concluded, are not included in intraservice time. _


----------

